# Bobcat or Panther??



## Sea-r-cy

Not the best photo. Seems short legged and heavy body for a bobcat. Looks like a panther to me. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Try'n Hard

I copied & put into my graphics software - enhanced & cropped... all to show you that it was a Bobcat, but - based on what I see I think it's a Panther. It's actually a lot taller than it appears cause the front legs in a hole.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Is that corn or peanuts?


----------



## reeltime

Panther. Body to long for bobcat. in fact even the stride says panther. 

Is that in NW Florida ? you should report him to FWC.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

My vote is for a panther.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

*answers*

answers: 1. that is corn 2. Walton county Fl. 3. I've looked all FWC's website. They have a link if you want to contribute to the panther fund, but no link that I can find to report a possible siteing. If anyone wants to contact FWC, I would be glad to talk to them and show them the photograph's site. 

BTY, I had a Bald Eagle cruise this strip last saturday of the muzzle load hunt. Really neat to see one close up (30' or so) Sea-r-cy


----------



## fromthedepths

i'd say panther ,long body and big head .cool pic though.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Here it is enhanced... bothers me a little that I can't make out a tail and I think I am seeing spots on the lower part of the body, Bobcats are usually a little more fuzzy, this guy is pretty slick looking - still say Panther but not as sure


----------



## skullworks

Bobcat. Spots on lower part of body and looks like stripes on the inside of leg. Color looks much more like a bobcat. No long tail. IMO...of course.


----------



## Stumpknocker

Bobcat. Look at the colors/patterns on the inside of its legs.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Bobcat shoot it.


----------



## JCW

That's Bobby!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

White spots on the back of the ears, spots/stripes on the lower legs, and what appears to be a short tail. Bobcat for sure, but it is a damn big one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rgoldberg

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> White spots on the back of the ears, spots/stripes on the lower legs, and what appears to be a short tail. Bobcat for sure, but it is a damn big one!!!:thumbsup:


 
100% the ears give it away, panthers dont have the white onthe back of the ears.
http://www.floridapanther.org/panther_facts.html

*"Appearance*: Overall coat color is tan (not black), often darker along center of back; creamy white under; *black on back of ears*, muzzle, and tail tip. "


----------



## Splittine

Bobcat for sure.


----------



## alm

That cat looks pretty big how much can a bobcat weigh?


----------



## Flatspro

That would be a bobcat. Last time I saw one that big he took a dirt nap and was reincarnated as a full body mount in my garage. He went close to 40lbs


----------



## Thumper168

Bobcat for sure, a big one too!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

SERIOUSLY GUYS...IT'S DEFINITELY A CHEETAH SPOTTED GOPHER RABBIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo

Me Too.....Tried my hand at enhancing the shot, but I think TRY'N HARD has me beat.


----------



## FrankwT

Bobcat


----------



## reeltime

The proportions seem off for a bobcat. Legs seem to fat. Body seems to long. Tail looks like it hangs into that hole she walking though. I guess he might be a bobcat but dang he's a big one.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

rgoldberg said:


> 100% the ears give it away, panthers dont have the white onthe back of the ears.
> http://www.floridapanther.org/panther_facts.html
> 
> *"Appearance*: Overall coat color is tan (not black), often darker along center of back; creamy white under; *black on back of ears*, muzzle, and tail tip. "


Maybe he's a senior citizen panther with white hair on the back of his ears? :whistling: Sea-r-cy


----------



## Wastin Away

It could be a Jaguarundi. One has been spotted in Eglin. And I know of one spotted in North Walton County about 15 years ago.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

I think groundchecking is your only option :gun_bandana::thumbup:


----------



## Bullshark

Big bobcat.


----------



## archer-1

Large Bobcat...No doubt...Dispatched a large one once with an Estwing framing hammer (and an excessive amount of Crown/Diet Coke), after he ran into the side of a truck I was sitting in!


----------



## mcole

100% bobcat.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

bobcat i would say i shot me one years ago that was a monster i would guess 45lb range biggest one i seen to date wish i weighed him to be accuarate on the weight


----------



## off route II

i say bobcat for sure. here's one i killed a while back, pretty good size.


----------



## pop-n-chick

i would say bobcat or my ex-wife....could be either


----------



## Rudy4

Most definitely a panther. Panthers are from a class of cats known for flat heads. Their ears are smaller relative to their head proportions, and their tails are not "bobbed" as in "Bob"cat.

That really is nothing like a bobcat except that they are related. I'm not seein' it at all!

Since the Florida panther is an endangered species, I think I'd avoid killing it and posting a picture on the internet.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner

I am with the previous two posts...Bobacat would be my vote. It is a hoss, no doubt, but like Skullworks said, it is the markings, tail, etc. However, it is a cool pic & thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAWMAN

*What !!*

Everybody that sez it is a bobcat definately lives in Destin,sells insurance,and wears them loafers with tassles on them. SHEEEEEEESH ---- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

Sawman, stop picking on me! I knew it was a Bobcat, only because I have seen a Panther and that pic looks nothing like one. I still say it could be a *chupacabra*


----------



## Jaybird

Bobcat. I've seen bobcats that big before.


----------



## papboyer

Its a Bobcat. The markings on the legs and the body with short tail, I am going with Bobcat 100%, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## fishingcanada

I thinks this is a panther!


----------

